# Casting help in NC



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

Is there any distance caster in the Chapel Hill – Raleigh, NC area that would be willing to help out a novice caster? Just looking for some tips to help put the bait/lure where it needs to be. I plan on spending a couple hours at Jorden Lake this weekend but can go elsewhere if it’s better for you.

Thanks,

mapcaster in Chapel Hill


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*willing to drive?*

email me if you would be willing to drive to charlotte one weekend


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "mapcaster",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

mapcaster,
i live in graham, n.c. and practice all the time in mebane. im not that good as far as technique but i do go to a good practice field and can hit 150 yds most of the time. still trying to improve-- it takes a lot of practice!


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm in Cary, NC and am keen to share techniques with other casters. I surf fish and go for distance with my long rig.

I often spend time in Charlotte on business and would be happy to get together with you TB.

Durham and Mebane are great as they're so much closer. How about a couple of hours this coming weekend if the weather clears as it's supposed to?


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

FishRung,

I also live in Cary. Would be interested in getting together to cast. Not sure, I have a lot to contribute. PB with fishing gear is a little over 500 ft.

Send me a personal mail and let me know how to get in touch with you.

Dan


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Looks like a group is forming*

master baiter, FishRung, FisherDan 

This is great, I'm sure we can learn from each other. 

I could work in something this weekend. I have gone to Jordon Lake a couple times to pratice. Just throwing 3 oz. lure off the beach. Hit about 80-90 yards at most. (never know when a stray bass might be swimming by) 

I'll let you more experianced guys work out a location for this weekend as I don't know any other place to go.

Is there anything special I need to get to cast onto land vs. water?

Thanks for the response,

mapcaster


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

You might want to throw something that has no hooks attached  

I usually throw a 150gm weight, torpedo shaped, but I'll have to get some with no grip wires.

As far as a venue, I don't know of a field in the area that we can use. Any ideas?


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*master baiter, FishRung, FisherDan*

I'm heading out to Jordan Lake to the beach at Ebeneser on Sunday late morning to pratice casting. All are welcome to join me. Bring a catfish rod to put some bait in the water at the same time. Never know what might happen. I should be there by 10:30.

mapcaster


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

mapcaster,

I'd love to but I'm decorating this weekend (I know, I can hear the derision from here!) . If I can squeeze an hour I will. 

FisherDan is out of town this w/e.

Best regards


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

mapcaster

I did get out for that hour, but the gate at Ebenezer is closed. The ramps were open, but I didn't see a truck without a trailer, so I guess you weren't there at that time.

Another time.

Fishrung


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Sorry we missed each other*

I was surprised to see the gate locked when I got there at 10. Guess they didn't want anyone slipping on the melted ice. I did check out the boat ramp but there were boats launching so I went down to Farington landing and played there until about 1. Next time we should set up a back-up location.

I do need some help. I'm not getting over a 100 yards with 5 oz. on the 12' solaris. Casting about the same with the 10'. Being new I might just be too careful and not loading the rod as it could be.

I won't know what next weekend has instore until thursday, but I hope to get more pratice in.

Mapcaster


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Sunday the 8th.*

I'm going to try to make it out to Jordan Lake again on sunday to practice casting, weather permiting. All in the area are welcome to join (and help) me. I'm going to go the the beach at Ebenezer beach first and if it's closed again I'll head to Farrington landing. I guess about 10-10:30am. I'm open to other location if someone know of any.

I'll confirm by 8:00 Sat. night that I will be going for sure. 

mapcaster


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Mapcaster,

I won't be there as my daughter is dancing in competition near Charlotte. Next w/e should be OK.

Later


----------



## Wolfpacker (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey guys I'm from Sanford NC, just south of the lake.
I would be interested in linking up with guys sometime.
I'm not a very good caster, but we could all probably
learn something from one another. Just PM me and let 
me know the next time you go or just post right here on
the distance forum. Hope to get to meet some of you guys.
Thanks


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

By all means, come and join us. We haven't actually succeeded in getting together yet, but I'm sure it will happen one day soon  

I should have time this Sunday around 9:00AM. Mapcaster goes to Ebenezer on Jordan. It should be open by now, although I haven't checked it this week.

I'm keen to get some practice/advice myself as I plan to be at the SE Regionals in Wilmington at the end of March.

Sunday?


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*longcaster??*

Are you going on the 3rd of april to spsp to the striper run and tourney. I will be there myself.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

I notice that some of you have been practicing at Jordan Lake. I tried several spots at Jordan, but have been plagued with getting hung up on branches, stumps, etc.

Have you tried Lake Crabtree County Park off I-40 near RDU airport? There is a parking area adjoining a large expanse of grass off to your right about a quarter of a mile from the park entrance. 

Although there is a huge grass area, it is not suitable for casting practice because there are usually quite a few people around using the area. To practice without endangering anyone else in the area, I use one of two points of land jutting out into the lake to cast from. I have practiced there many times and have never had to break off. The bottom was completely cleared of stumps before the the lake was filled and has remained clear of large large limbs, etc. 

If the area is not crowded with kids and dogs and you want to measure a cast try this method. Following your cast, reel in all the slack until you feel the weight of the sinker and then slip a piece of paper, or something similar, under the line before reeling in. Then you can stretch the line out on the grass and pace it off to get a very rough approximation of your length. 

For a more precise measurement, I use an old reel that has distance marks on the line. Stretch out the line on the grass and use the little glo-colored flags sold in hardware and home improvement stores to mark out distances on the grass. This creates a giant measuring stick and you just walk off the line along side of your flags. This certainly doesn't give you tournament precision, but I will give you a rough idea of your distances. 

The biggest drawback of using this area in Lake Crabtree Park is that following a rain the grassy area will become boggy. The points that I use are on dry ground but you have to slog through the bog to get there. So bring some rubber boots. I use a pair made from some old waders that I cut the boots from, but any calf high boots will work. Another limitation, it also not a suitable practice area for a group of casters. The points will only accomodate two or three casters max. 

Unfortunately, until we can locate a suitable practice field, we'll have to make do with places like this.

Dan


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Wolfpacker",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Yes, I Will Be At SPSP April 3, 2004*

Hi "BAYFISHER",

Yes, I will be at "Sandy Point State Park" on the 3rd of April, 2004 for the "Rockfish Challenge".

I will be there in an "Official" capacity for "Capital Longcasters", so I will not be competing.

I look forward to seeing you there!

Good luck in the tournament!


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Sunday Morning......*

sounds good to me, weather permitting. 

Fisherdan, I know what you mean about the stumps and branches at Jordan. I just crank it and keep the lure off the bottom and have never been hooked up. At both Ebenezer Beach and Farrington Landing there is a bouy about 75-90 yards off shore which helps judge your cast. I've only just started practicing (been twice) and am sure both these locations would be unusable during the summer because of boaters and sunbathers.

I'm open to going anywhere in the area on sunday. Post any suggestions and maybe we can help each other out.

mapcaster


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I'll go wherever on Sunday as long as it's early - say 9:00AM start.

Looking forward to it. Let me know.

Fishrung


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

*casting*

the weather has been kinda bad here lately... i much prefer casting on grass with 5-8oz. weights... in lakes you get hung up on the bottom and lose weights...plus you can't measure. i go to a couple of fields in my area regularly...my favorite is a public park outside of graham...cedarock park...

it has about 300 yds. of clear casting, although i don't need that much room! there is a rock in the field that i have measured off at 140 yds. after that i pace off the remaining distance to estimate my yardage.

trouble with this time of year is that when the weight hits the ground it buries 4 or 5 inches deep into the ground and you have to walk all the way out there to free it. after a few casts i start to get tired of walking...

during the summer however when the ground is hard the weight doesn't bury and you can make repeated casts and get in a lot of practice...

i would like to get together with some fellow casters and learn more about technique that is required to sling a weight a long way...


----------



## Wolfpacker (Oct 18, 2003)

Count me in for Sunday, I'm about 45 minutes from Graham so that's not to bad a drive for me and I could stop by JR's to pick some more cigars for the humidor. IF you guys decide on where you're going just post it right here and I'll confirm before Saturday afternoon that I'll be there for certain. Thanks


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm good for Sunday - 9:00AM in Graham

Can you send me directions, or an address that I can use on Mapquest?

Thanks

Fishrung


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

FishRung, 

The street address is 1400 Aviation Parkway, Morrisville. 

From where you live take Kildaire Farms Road to Cary Parkway. Left on Cary Parkway past Preston into Morrisville to Evans Road. Left on Evans. Evans ends at Aviation Parkway. Right on Aviation Parkway. Go about a mile and you will see the sign on your right "Lake Crabtree County Park." Turn right into the park and take that road to the parking area and lake access. It will be on your right, I'm guessing, about 1/4 to 1/3 mile past the park entrance.

Hope this helps. When are you heading out?

Dan


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

FishRung -- 

As Gilda Ratner's character, Emily Lattela, was fond of saying back in the golden days of 'Saturday Night Live' -- NEVERMIND!! 

Maybe one of these days I'll learn to read.

Dan


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*count me in*

There was a thread a while back about using baseballs to cast with so you won't have to dig your lead out of the ground. I don't have time to search for it now (have to get some work done at work). 

I did find this on the web. Master, can you verify this is the location.

http://www.burlington-area-nc.org/Attractions_Activities/Cedarock_Historical_Park.htm

Looking forward to meeting you guys.

mapcaster


----------



## Wolfpacker (Oct 18, 2003)

Mapcaster, I've been doing the baseball thing and can't throw it anywhere. My best with the baseball is about 75 yards and that just sucks. Although my equipment might not be up for throwing 5oz. I'm going to try and get up with FishRung and FisherDan this weekend if I can figure out where they're going to be(Lake Crabtree or Graham).Thanks


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Maybe we should take this discussion offline. I think we're clogging up the message board trying to organize these casting mucks.

FishRung and I have been exchanging e-mails directly. We all ought to exchange e-mail addresses.

If everyone who is interested in getting together to do some casting in the central Piedmont area of North Carolina will send me a personal mail with your e-mail address, I will get a message out to everyone responding so we can e-mail each other directly. 

Once we get organized, we can use the board to let other folks know when we're getting together in case there are other folks who are interested in joining us. Maybe we can get some of our local tournament casters to come out from time to time. 

Just a thought, I'm wide open for suggestions.

Regards,
Dan


----------



## Wolfpacker (Oct 18, 2003)

FisherDan, I have sent you a PM with my address.Thanks


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*FisherDan, FishRung, master baiter, Wolfpacker*

Just sent a PM with my address. Looking forward to getting together.

I built a couple 5 oz. baseball weights last night to try out if we are on grass. 

mapcaster


----------

